# grenville tourny sunday 3-d



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

hmmmm. gonna have to see if i can make it there sunday


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Ted. Not sure if I can mamek it or not but it would be a fun way to wrap the summer up!


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

new lanes have been cut to make it a little different from last year,
targets will be set up on Saturday afternoon, if any one could help it would be greatly appreciated....pm me if you can make it!
hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

me and some of the guys will be there......hope more can make it Its a great course!!!!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Good people, great shoot! A few of us will be leaving from Kemptville.Think I'll bring my hunting rig along with a few prayers.


----------

